# New member



## Conchita57

Hello everyone,

These forums are great, but your rules are a bit discouraging, I find.

I am new here and was trying to reply to a post.  Only I was told that I have to send at least 30 posts (!) before I am allowed to actually reply to someone, or something like that.  

I'm a bit lost now.  Could you please tell me where I am supposed to send these first 'trial' posts?  

Thank you.


----------



## ElaineG

Hi Conchita, 

Of course you can reply.  However, you cannot _post a link_ to a web page until you have 30 posts.

Did your reply contain a link?

Welcome to WRF!


----------



## Conchita57

Hello ElaineG and thank you for welcoming me.

I don't know how a link could have been inserted in my post.  Anyway, I'll try sending that reply again.


----------



## Jana337

Conchita57 said:
			
		

> Hello ElaineG and thank you for welcoming me.
> 
> I don't know how a link could have been inserted in my post.  Anyway, I'll try sending that reply again.


Hi Conchita,

Our software sometimes (mistakenly) believes that smileys are links. Should it be the case, let us know, please.

And welcome! 

Jana


----------



## ElaineG

Conchita57 said:
			
		

> Hello ElaineG and thank you for welcoming me.
> 
> I don't know how a link could have been inserted in my post. Anyway, I'll try sending that reply again.


 
Well, it looks like you can safely reply, because you replied to me.   

I think you'll be just fine now.


----------



## Conchita57

Thank you Jana and Elaine.

It's nice to have been welcomed so quickly.

You're right, Jana.  I did try to add a smiley to that first post of mine and a link appeared instead.


----------



## zebedee

Hello Conchita and may I add my welcome to the Forums,

I'm sure you'll feel very comfortable here. We try to promote a friendly academic environment.

The reason why the Forum is set up not to allow new members to post links before their 30th post is to stop spammers deluging our forums with commercial junk. By 30 posts, it's quite safe to assume that a new member is here because they enjoy and understand the Forum and any link they post will be to its benefit.

Yes, our rules are strict compared to other forums but they're not arbitary and it's thanks to them that this place is so unique, as I'm sure you'll find out when you've been here a while. 

However, if you have any other questions about the rules, don't hesitate to post a comment here, like you have done, or send a Private Message to a Moderator who'll be happy to help.

See you in the forums,
zeb


----------



## Conchita57

Hello Zebedee and thank you for welcoming me to your site.  
 
You sound like a great community.  Only the number of people on it is a bit overwhelming at first, with so much going on at the same time.  But I’ll soon get used to it and hope to spend many happy hours here.


----------

